# Oem



## m1das (Jul 6, 2004)

*OEM Parts*

I am looking to make a list of companies that supply OEM parts for the new GTO. 

To start off the list, I know:

Manual Transmission - Tremec T-56, ratios 2.97/2.07/1.43/1.00/0.84/0.56
guessing - part# 1386-000-025 wt-115lb, max torque-385 ft-lb, designed for 3400 lb vehicle

Automatic Transmission - GM Hydra-matic 4L60-E, ratios 3.059/1.625/1.000/.696, max torque-360 ft-lb, max shift speed 6100 rpm

I am looking for any and all parts - be it the headlight bulbs, the differential, radiator... I don't have a GTO myself so if anyone that has one or anyone with an insider view could help out it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## m1das (Jul 6, 2004)

Found the radio - ACDelco ETR AM/FM stereo with 6-disc CD changer in-dash, auto-tone control and 200 watt Blaupunkt stereo


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

I am also looking for after-market accessories; namely, window vents. I get soaking wet everytime it rains and I try to smoke a cigarette!  I haven't had any luck whatsoever at finding any....


----------



## AlaskaGTO (Aug 29, 2004)

What the hell are you doing, smoking in that car. Give it to me if you are not going to take care of it!


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

If only you knew how well I do take of 'that' car....my neighbors think I'm a freak! LOL


----------



## AlaskaGTO (Aug 29, 2004)

My wife claims my 66 is the cleanest thing we own, and the only thing I clean.


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)




----------

